# Kreg Foot Stool Plans



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

Fellow Woodworkers,

Does anyone have the link or the file to the Kreg jig foot stool plans? I just picked-up a Kreg jig and I am now searching for this plan. The booth rep told me they were free on Kreg site, but I'll be darned if I can find it.

Thanks,

CB


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Bob,

It would appear that it's not one of the free plans from their site. They only place I was able to find it was on one of the plan CD/DVD collections that Kreg sells. This was just a web search, not something I have ever purchased.

For Example: One at Beavertools


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

I sent an e-mail to Kreg and within hours they e-mailed the PDF file to me!

Great customer service from Kreg!

CB


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

I got a KregJig for Christmas and I'm having the same problem! I really enjoy the fact that they give you a promo DVD, but I couldn't find those plans on their site.


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

Contact Kreg customer service. They can help you.


----------

